# does Debt in the UK affect NZ visa application



## ellec

Does anyone know if debt in the UK can affect any visa application process for entry into NZ?

I am currently considering a debt management plan in the UK. However, I am also in the early stages of exploring my options to emmigrate to New Zealand. I have every intention of continuing to pay the debt whilst in NZ. I just wonder if INZ conduct credit checks at any stage in the visa application process, mine is likely to be a partnership based visa application...

Does anyone know whether entering into a debt management plan in the UK would affect Immigration e.g. would I be able to get a Visa, and would I be able to get credit e.g. Mortgage in these countries?

Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## escapedtonz

ellec said:


> Does anyone know if debt in the UK can affect any visa application process for entry into NZ?
> 
> I am currently considering a debt management plan in the UK. However, I am also in the early stages of exploring my options to emmigrate to New Zealand. I have every intention of continuing to pay the debt whilst in NZ. I just wonder if INZ conduct credit checks at any stage in the visa application process, mine is likely to be a partnership based visa application...
> 
> Does anyone know whether entering into a debt management plan in the UK would affect Immigration e.g. would I be able to get a Visa, and would I be able to get credit e.g. Mortgage in these countries?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help...


Hi,

Having debt in your country of origin shouldn't affect any visa application.
I'm pretty sure Immigration NZ won't carry out a credit check. I doubt they have the authority to do this outside of NZ and obviously you won't have a credit score in NZ.
However, you do have an obligation to inform INZ of any debt that you have. You must also divulge anything that could affect a visa application or it may be seen as a deliberate omission.
In our case we had a UK mortgage (still have) and I had some outstanding finance but neither an issue for INZ.
One issue that INZ were very keen on before the awarded us the visas was how I proposed to continue to pay child maintenance following a UK divorce. They wanted to be assured that I wasn't leaving the UK to escape my obligations with child maintenance and this is also the case with debt.

All credit starts afresh when you arrive here so there shouldn't be any reason why you couldn't get finance or a mortgage.
I must admit though I went for some finance recently. It was only for 4 new tyres for the wife's car. They were offering 0% so I thought why not as it also increases my credit score here. It was a bit of a swizz! $50 application fee then I had to give them the names & addresses of two family or friends members in NZ that I knew just in case I defaulted!!! Paid cash instead.


Just as an aside note......
If you can help it, don't go for the debt management plan!
I'm no financial advisor but my wife had debt problems before we met and she went down this route and months later was advised it was probably the worst decision she could have made.
All they do is manage the debt to keep the ccj's off your back. Seriously affects your credit score and for many years plus they take a large cut in commission.

Regards,


----------

